# Skyway



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Not a local report but I had a chance to fish the Skyway Pier Monday and Tuesday and had a blast. Caught lots of big Jacks, Macks and Sharks among other odds and ends. Here's one of the black tips I caught. Do black tips come around either the Sykes Pier or 3 mile bridge pier?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

In my experience, Blacktips like to stay in the Gulf but you get them in Big Lagoon. I guess they go where they want to go if the bait and salinity suit them.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have caught them on sykes. Been a few years....... hell I guess about 10 yrs


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks like you are on the North side, a couple years ago my friend caught a 10lb. gag almost in that very spot. Had to let him go sadly.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes, the north side. I prefer the north side. I have caught grouper on the skyway as well, but never could keep any. I caught one in April a couple years ago that was close to 30 inches but the season didn't start until May.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

And a few steaks from that black tip that I am cooking tonight.... I only kept one of the sharks I caught this week, I released all the others.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

How ya going to cook them? Fried, broiled, baked or grilled?


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

I was going to broil them but got lazy and did them in the electric frypan. Basic spices, nothing fancy, served with asparagus and corn on the cob. They were pretty tastey ,if you ask the cook anyway....


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I actually caught a 3' blacktip in bayou grande just a fee hours ago. They definitely go where they please.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

There are times during the year that you can catch as many blacktips as you can (until wore flat out) just out of Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use to catch blacks at Garcon all the time so they should be at Sykes.....I prefer shark cut into fingers and fried or grilled w/ some lemon and seasoning!!! I'm gonna try some shark jerky, next time I catch 1!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Ever tried deep frying shark just after you fry some snapper. Tastes just like snapper if you use the same grease.


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

The last Black Tip I ate was deep fried. To me it tastes like Long John Silvers Chicken Planks.


----------

